# Hybrid Crossfit Met-Con/Strength Program aka Gant Grimes Hybrid Program Write-Up



## Muscle Puzzle

*I. Introduction*

Several months ago, I had some conversations with Garrett Smith and a few others regarding the potential benefits of increased strength and gymnastics programming and shorter metcons sessions. I embarked on a 12-week project where I was going to do a mixture of gymnastics, Olympic lifting, and slow lifting with limited metabolic conditioning. All metcons were to be kept under 10 minutes, and most of them had a strength-bias. We suspected that 1) strength is the most important aspect of metcon, and 2) excessive metcon is unnecessary and possibly counterproductive.

I unofficially ended the project last week with PRs in the CFT and deadlift. Over a 10.5 week training period (45 training sessions to be precise), I hit 21 PRs in strength, metcon, and mixed workouts. Several of those broke long-standing PRs. A couple of them broke PRs set during this project.

I am making no conclusions beyond what worked for me. And what worked for me was a blend of strength, power, and gymnastics training with short, intense, and usually heavy metcons. I didn't have to put up with sore joints like I did doing pure strength work, and I didn't have to deal with a fried CNS like I did doing pure Crossfit. It's a nice blend that kept me interested and focused every training session. I also recovered well (Saturday was an optional training day; I often skipped it, giving me a 4 day training week). Incidentally, I dropped body fat and increased my LBM over the last several months.

My goals (judo) are obviously different than the guys on bb.com. However, they might be happy to know that in 3.5 months of a "heavy hybrid" program and dedicated eating, I added 20 pounds of mass (to 204) and increased my 3 lifts (squat 403, standing press 200, deadlift 485). I took my normal diet, added 60 pounds of protein/day (which took me to about 1.1 - 1.2 g/lb/BW). (I'm normally insulin sensitive, so adding back in grains and eating ice cream before bed had a significant effect on my mass gain.)

I would also add that I did gymnastics movements first because I viewed them as a skill I wanted to improve. If you just want them for static strength, you should follow the traditional training hierarchy and put them last. I did a lot of static strength work, so gymnastics first never bothered me. However, I wouldn't recommend that a newbie tax his trunk with planches and front levers before doing heavy squats and deads.

If you can't hold a handstand for a minute, then it's skill work and can be done first. You need to get stronger and better at the movement. Still, excessively long HS holds could compromise some overhead movements in your workout. I put it last now. Now handstand practice, walking on hands, etc. is skill work.

One additional correction: I overemphasized front squats and OHS in the original program. I'd rather squat twice a week and alternate power and full versions of the OLY lifts. If you want extra OHS/FS work, put them in a metcon. I have updated the program [to reflect this] and will release a 2-3 part article in the PMenu.

If I was just starting out and was serious about getting big and strong, I would do SS + GOMAD until I couldn't do it anymore, then switch to a heavy hybrid. Olympic movements are better for developing the upper back and pulling power in general--even for an aspiring bodybuilder. In my opinion, [The Hybrid Program] is a Starting Strength graduate program and it is designed to give you more explosive power and conditioning than the templates in Practical Programming.

-Gant Grimes

*II. The Hybrid Program*

1. Hybrid Program Notes

• These programs will increase static strength, explosive strength, and limit strength. This increase in strength will lead to substantial improvements in metabolic conditioning.

• Metcon should be short and intense. Keep it under 10 minutes (usually under 5). Keep it heavy, and keep it functional. Select workouts that require very little rest. *Scale reps, rounds, or time before scaling weight!* (This might be the most important bit you'll read on this). This is key to the neuroendocrine response we're looking for. Find heavy metcons here.

• Use KB's, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvC5wPbLVnM, farming implements, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc79AFyfaLs, boat chains, and





 liberally. 




 and Sprint often (Tabatas, 100s, 200s, 400s). Full body exercises (cleans, thrusters, swings) are great. Use couplets and triplets. NO chipper workouts.

• The exercise order and selection promotes increases in strength and, if you eat for it, lean mass. Everything you do on this program packs a substantial neuroendocrine wallop. Pick your metcon exercises accordingly. You should be shaving twice a day on this program.

• Eat more protein. If you're Zoning, increase protein intake by 2-4 blocks and fat by 8-16 blocks. Do not increase your carbs (I have accounted for them in the fat increase).

• Go heavy, go hard, or don't go at all. The volume is low enough, and the metcons are short enough that your CNS should be stable throughout the program. If you need a day off, take it. Don't tear your body down while it's trying to build itself up.

• Don't overthink it.

• Sleep like a fifth-year senior.

• Eat like the locusts of a Biblical plague.

• Eat lots of red meat. It's just better. Consuming large quantities of blood-soaked animal tissue puts you in a better frame of mind to train like this. If you eat eggs, eat whole eggs.

2. Hybrid Program Variations

• There are three programs.

• The 3/1 program. I designed one for people who like the 3/1 CF schedule. Personally, I think 6 workouts in 8 days is a bit much. But you wanted it, so here it is.

• The novice strength-biased program. This is a 3/1/2/1 schedule. I got used to training like this doing the PMenu WOD, and I like it. It's also an intermediate programming scheme discussed in Practical Programming. I wrote this program because I train with a guy who doesn't need to do as much OLY lifting as I do. The power versions of the OLY lifts are done. There is also an extra day of push presses or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnlBL3F0MC4. If you train on Saturday, just do a regular WOD (this can be a little longer). If you train with weights, keep it light and drill some OLY lifts.

• The intermediate/advanced strength-biased program. This is my personal program. Saturday is optional. This is where I drill OLY by doing assistance exercises (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlabYlMkJyw, tall cleans, etc.) and get on the rings. Or I get in the canoe, go mountain biking, or play a little judo. Saturday is not a hard training day for me. So yeah, I pretty much train 4 out of 7 days.

• For awhile, I was using a 5-day Practical Programming template for a beginning intermediate (H,M,H,off,H,L,off). Of course, you don't really program the OLY lifts that way, so there was a hodge podge of stuff in my log. The template I put out is also a little different from what I actually did. I'm trying to accommodate the advanced-novice to advanced-intermediate. Everybody can tailor the template to their own needs.

3. Other Concerns

• Do other stuff. It's summer time. Walk, swim, play softball, ride a bike. Whatever. Don't pass a bar, set of rings, or rock ledge without pulling yourself up on it.

• Substitute if you feel the need. I refuse to miss





 or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozhyom22d3c. If one of your favorite WOD comes up, do it.

• The exercise order optimizes the ability to work circa max in each exercise. If you don't understand why, don't change it.

• The exercise selection is based on the the neuroendocrine response and systemic adaptations associated with each.

• Deadlift every week. They're good for your soul. Cool down with





 2-4 times a week. They're good for your deadlifts and thus good for your soul. Your back will thank you.

• 5 minutes a week of KB long-cycle clean & jerks has profound effects.

• Read Christopher Sommer's article on front lever progressions (also has planche progressions).

• Read up on the Bulgarian method.

• Squat low for training. If you're a guy, try to tea-bag the platform. You'll be amazed how much you'll be able to lift in a CFT when you only squat to regulation depth.

• The abbreviations are days of the week and weight, so M=Monday, T=Tuesday, etc. And it goes Heavy, Moderate, Light. Heavy is near maximal weight. Moderate is about 80-85% of max for several sets across; it's good for volume. Light is for drilling only on OLY lifts.

4. Sets, reps, and exercises (sets x reps)

• Welcome back to linear progression! We're going to get stronger every week. Linear strength progression works a little differently in a program with gymnastics and metcon, so pay attention to what's happening. I have borrowed heavily from Rippetoe, Everett, and Louie Simmons in designing this.

• OLY lifts should be 5-8 sets (or more) of singles or doubles. Look to Coach Burgener or the PMenu for additional programming ideas. You have to be careful with your loads and volume on this stuff. It can sneak up on you.

• The slow lifts should start with 3x5 (including dips and pull-ups). Drop to 3x3 after 6 weeks or whenever the volume becomes too much. You may also want to mix in some 5x3, 5x2 or 7x1. It's your program! Eventually you'll almost exclusively be doing either 1) med volume/high intensity or 2) low volume/stupid intensity!

• Only do one work set on the deadlift if you're working with max numbers.

• Mix sets across with progressive loading. You can do 3x3 across one week and 5x3 progressive (working up to a 3RM) the next. Do progressive loading at least once every third workout for each respective lift.

• Work in some ME/DE days as necessary. We're all about speed and power. I mix in plenty of





 so I can squat frequently. It helps your deadlift, too. 




 help everything.

• Westside box squats. Using about 50-60% of your 1RM squat down to a box, pause, and explode up. Westside recommends sets of 2 as the bar will slow down with reps beyond this.

• Deadlift every week (it's worth repeating). If it tears you up like it does me, mix in some rack pulls and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIs5ob55OmQ. I love 3x6 snatch grip deadlifts off a 4" box.

• Substitute OLY lifts as needed. Play with the full and hang positions to optimize results. If you're on the advanced program, do the full version at least once a week.

• I'd squat 3x per week, doing back squats twice per week and maybe OHS and front squats on a third (or fourth) day.

• For warm-ups, "rings x 2" means 2 sets of that progression. I do however many reps I feel like doing. And that's not very many. Within the warm-ups I do less than 50 pullups, pushups, and squats per week (and zero situps).

• The order of exercises is vital. You want speed, technique, and accuracy. You also want full use of your hips:

*Warm-up >>> Gymnastics/Progressions >>> Oly Lifts/DE >>> Slow lifts/ME >>> Short strength based metcon (<10 min) >>> Posterior-Chain Movement*

In rare cases, I'll do metcon first. For instance, if





 comes up, I'll do that first before doing ME front squats. It just works for me.

5. Bottom Line

• Go fast, go heavy, and go hard. If you're doing sets across, increase it every time. Don't reset if you fail at 5, just drop to 3. If you're doing CF ME work (5 triples, 7 singles), go for a PR every time. Metcons are short, heavy, and functional. Don't rest.

*III. The Hybrid Program Template*










(H) - Heavy

(M) - Medium

(L) - Light

(Opt) - Optional

HS- Hand Stand

FL - Front Lever

HPC - Hang Power Clean

PP - Push Press

PC - Power Clean

P-Sn - Power Snatch

BS - Back Squat

OHS - Over Head Squat

FS - Front Squat

DL - Dead Lift

CJ - Clean & Jerk

SN - Snatch

WOD - Workout of the Day

360 - Full spin on the rings

L-Pullups -






K2E - Knees to Elbows

GHR -






Burg on OLY days - Burgener Warmup











*IV. Examples*

Example 1:

*Monday*: handstand work

C&J 5x2/7x1

squat 3x5

DL/RDL 1x5/1x12

reverse hypers or GH raises would be nice

chins

overhead situps

*Tuesday*: front lever

power snatch 5x2/7x1

bench 3x5

moderate metcon (3-5 mins.)

*Wednesday*: Rest

*Thursday*: L-sits

press 3x5

power snatch/power clean

front squats 3x3

heavy metcon

*Friday: * Off

*Saturday*: (20 minute workout)

KB work--long cycle C&J for 4-6 mins.

light to moderate metcon (7-20 mins.)

*Sunday:* Off

Example 2:

*Monday:* Handstand Training

DB Clean and Jerk

Back Squat

WOD

*Tuesday:* OHS

Bench Press

WOD

Corework

*Wednesday:* Handstand Training

Front Squat

Incline DB Press

Deadlift

Weighted Pulls

*Thursday:* Off

*Friday: *Snatch (w/DB)

Back Squat

Standing Press or Weighted Dips

WOD

Core

*Saturday:* Muscle-Up Training

Intervals (maybe)

*Sunday:* Off

Example 3:

*Monday*: Handstand Practice

1. Clean and Jerk (5 x 3)

2. Back Squat (3 x 5)

3. WOD

*Tuesday*: Front Lever Practice

1. Power Clean (5 x 3)

2. Bench Press (3 x 5)

3. WOD

*Wednesday*: Handstand Practice

1. Clean and Jerk (5 x 3)

2. Front Squat (3 x 5)

3. Deadlift (1 x 5)

3. Weighted Pull-ups (3 x 5)

*Thursday*: Off

*Friday*: Front Lever Practice

1. Dumbbell Snatch (5 x 3 Left and Right Arm)

2. Back Squat (3 x 5)

3. Press (3 x 5)

4. WOD

*Saturday*: WOD (Will Include Deads in this Metcon)

Weighted Pull-ups (3 x 5)

*Sunday*: OFF

There are as many ways to program your weeks as there are ways to skin a cat, so play around with it!

*V. Additional Resources*

Gant Grimes Strength Metcon Hybrid Program

Hybrid Program Heavy Met-Cons (Sub 10 min. Metcons):

http://www.board.crossfit.com/showthread.php?t=35062

Original Hybrid Program Threads/Question Threads:

http://www.board.crossfit.com/showthread.php?t=32641

http://www.cathletics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2560

Other Hybrid Programs

Integrating the Olympic Lifts with CrossFit by Greg Everett:

http://www.performancemenu.com/articles/index.php?show=shorty&shortyID=34

A New Way to M.E. Black Box by Michael Rutherford:

http://www.performancemenu.com/articles/index.php?show=shorty&shortyID=39

Detailed Programming of the Performance Menu WOD:

http://www.cathletics.com/wod/index.php?show=about

Adaptable Generalized Training

http://agt.degreesofclarity.com/

Gymnastics

Building an Olympic Body through Bodyweight Conditioning by Christopher Sommer:

http://www.dragondoor.com/articler/mode3/229/

Beast Skills - Gymnastics Tutorials:

http://www.beastskills.com/tutorials.htm

Bulgarian Training Principals

The Bulgarian Blitz

http://www.criticalbench.com/bulgarian-weightlifting.htm

Bulgarian Training Ideas by Steve Gough:

http://www.mikesgym.org/articles/index.php?show=article&sectionID=3&articleID=3

Bulgarian Training Video:

http://macthrowvideo4.com/BulgarianWeightlifting.wmv

Westside Training Principles, Max Effort and Dynamic Effort

The Periodization Bible - Part I, by Dave Tate:

http://elitefts.com/documents/periodization_bible__part_1.htm

The Periodization Bible - Part II, by Dave Tate:

http://elitefts.com/documents/periodization_bible__part_2.htm

Dynamic Effort for Strongman - Speed Kills By Chad Coy

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/dynamic_effort_for_strongman.htm

Miscellaneous Programming

Subjective Difficulty - Programming Reps for %/1RM

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/BangoSkank1/SubjectiveDifficulty.jpg

What I've Learned from "Practical Programming" By Mladen Jovanović:

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/what_ive_learned.htm

Program Design for Athletes By Mladen Jovanovic:

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/program_design_for_athletes.htm


----------

